# Pedipaws/Peticure questions



## SunsetSam (Jul 31, 2008)

I saw that Bed Bath and Beyond has the PediPaws (like a Peticure) for $20. Using one of their 20% off coupons would make it even cheaper. 

My husband has a Dremel though, although we've never tried using it on our dog yet.

My questions-
1. Do Dremel sanding rings fit on a Pedipaws? Or do you have to go to them to buy replacement sanders?

2. Is the Pedipaws as strong as the Peticure?

3. Does the attachment from Peticure for the Dremel work as well as a Peticure? 

The Pedipaws in the store looked pretty cheap, but if it works it would be worth trying $16 of my money to give it a shot. I am leaning towards trying it vs. just the Dremel because it's cheaper than the Peticure attachment AND would catch all the nail dust rather than having it flying around. 

Thoughts?


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Sanding drums come in a variety of sizes so you would most likely be able to find something at Home Depot that would work, unless they've made this a really cheap tool then get you on the replacement parts. I would look on the back of the package and see if it states wheat size is needed for the replacement drum and check it out at the hardware store before buying the grinding tool.

I didn't but the Dremel brand. Instead I found a similar tool at Harbor Freight (sort of the Kmart of tool stores) for $12 and I can buy replacement drums as needed at any hardware store. 

Bottom line...there are plenty of cheaper tools than the Dremel brand and you might even find a cheaper Dremel brand at the hardware store. The minute you say it's for pet grooming the price goes up. All you really need is a variable speed rotary tool that you can hold in your hand.

I don't notice the dust from grinding with my dogs, although my dogs are small. You could just do the grinding outside where you wouldn't have any clean up. Or you could lay down an old bed sheet, towel, ... But honestly, I do mine on the kitchen floor and it's not like it leaves behind a pile of dust.


----------



## Westhighlander (Sep 28, 2007)

How do you know how much to grind?


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

My favorite site for grinding:

http://homepages.udayton.edu/~merensjp/doberdawn/dremel/dremel.html


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

I don't know about the Petipaws, but I do have the Peticure and the sanding rings are the SAME as the Dremel.


----------

